# what do I need to do for rainy weather?



## LongFarmer (May 23, 2017)

Just bought at 1999 viking pop up tent trailer. Have used it a few times and am very happy. But, the weather's been great. What do I need to know/do for rainy weather? The previous owners said that canvas doesn't leak yet. It's the "yet" that had me worried...

Also, and totally not related: How long should I expect a propane tank to last if I am using 1-2 burners to cook meals 2-3 times per day? 

I'm a total camping newbie so please bear with me!


----------

